

Ask HN: How do you feel about what it is that you do? - saurabh

Specifically, the mental projection of your digital self? What do you think you accomplish by doing the thing that is the most enjoyable to you?
======
cullenking
Not sure exactly how to interpret this question, so I'll answer along the
lines I have been thinking lately. Most of my digital life revolves around my
business, a website for cyclists. I enjoy cycling, but am definitely not the
avid cyclist that I hope signs up for my service. As a result, I feel a bit
like I am posing, but the tool we are creating has many many cool technical
aspects to it, so I really enjoy working on the project. I don't want to do
this indefinitely, there are some cooler tech projects out there I would like
to pursue, but this is a great and enjoyable way to pay the bills.

I am assuming you pose this question thinking something along the lines of:
"Is this digital life a good way to spend my creativity and time?" If that is
the case, I definitely think so, however I sometimes long for something as
simple as construction, with more tangible physical representations of
progress and craftsmanship.

